# 55g co-existing



## CallieDaNerd (Jun 8, 2011)

I was wondering if I could do 2 discus and 2 angelfish in a 55g tank?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Yup, probably will need more discus though


----------



## CallieDaNerd (Jun 8, 2011)

Would more fit into a 55, for life? How many would you suggest? I could technically leave out the angels if need be. I just think they're going to end up happier in the 55 when they're bigger than the 29 they're in.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

NO angels and discus are not good together.


----------



## CallieDaNerd (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh....ok lol


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

you can keep them together but discus' are prone to diseases but i've seen a few people keeping them together


----------



## CallieDaNerd (Jun 8, 2011)

I dont really feel comfortable with a "sometimes it works" answer. I'd rather just keep them in seperate tanks and not injure/kill any of my fishies


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The bigger the tank, the better chance of sharing. But angels are known to carry disease that hurts discus and they don't like it quite a warm and some individual angels are real bullies. Most of the serious discus keepers say don't do it.


----------



## CallieDaNerd (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok thank you for the opinions. I really want discus, but they can wait till I have a better established tank too...


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I've done discus and angels together. It is possible but the discus have to be larger than the angels. But like the others said, the bigger the better. I would recommend a 75gal to start with, but you will most likely have to go bigger. They'll get too aggressive towards each other, especially if they start pairing off


----------

